# Artichoke & Asiago bruschetta



## letscook (Oct 25, 2011)

Just tried a jar of Wegman's brand of artichoke and asiago cheese bruschetta, which was great,  
I started looking for it after having a Panera bread's  turkey and artichoke panini which was great. Want to make these at home.

Does anyone make their own artichoke & asigao cheese brushetta ?


----------

